# wine reccomendations



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I know its all subjective, but im looking for a bottle of red wine that is $20-$30 (even better if its cheaper) for a friend who regularly reds...


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

If your friend likes Shiraz, my favorite is the McWilliam's Shiraz. It's only about $14.99 but IMO beats the corks off of many other more expensive brands. I almost exclusively drink Shiraz now and will often try out a new winery but I always fall back on the McWilliams. I buy it by the case now. It's sweeter and more full-bodied than most others.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

What county or varietal does friend like?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Monte Volpe Sangiovese
Edge Cabernet
Justin Cabernet
Chateau Simard (Saint-Emilion)

... just a few that come to mind...

note: I like bold reds.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Being as you are from one of the great winery areas, go with something local to your area. Whatever you get will be appreciated. Maybe look into going on a wine tasting tour with your friend and then you can go back and pick up what he liked. Just soem ideas from a newb.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

You should be able to find loads of quality reds under $20.

The last noteworthy red I enjoyed was an Australian Shiraz called Nottage Hill.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

2000 Robert Mondavi Oakville Cabernet Sauvignon

Should be about $25.00, I'm pretty sure that it rated 90 in Wine Spectator although it may be a 92.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Sterling is a great vineyard and I enjoy many of there varieties, Syrah and Cabernet in particular, 2001 was a great year out in CA and you could probable still find some of these for 20 or under. Shiraz from Australia, I really like Pennfolds, there are plenty of differnent selections ranging from $7-300.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's one that you'll have to mail order, the Cabernet Franc from:
Hopkins Vineyard

Cabernet Franc

2002 Estate Bottled - $17.95 $13.46 
Sale price - 25% Off 
Hopkins Cabernet Franc is entirely estate-grown and is truly at its best in the climate of Litchfield County, with its sunny days and cool evenings. This full-bodied red is full of tannin; rich, concentrated black currant; dried fig; spice; and earthiness. Food pairings: Grilled lamb chops with mint; tomato & onion relish; braised short ribs with creamy polenta; grilled, marinated flank steak with veggies and blue cheese; or a nice, hot bowl of French onion soup.

Cabernet Franc is a grape which is the "grandfather" of Cabernet Sauvignon. This is a FANTASTIC wine!!


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm manily a Bordreaux person but under $20 for a good one is hard. Anyway I found a Cab that is dirt cheap and as long as you decant if for an hour it's an awesome everyday bottle. You can find it at Bev Mo for $9 or Safeway for $7 or cheaper on Sale...
Concannon Cab 2003 Central Coast


----------



## stelford (Jan 15, 2006)

zemekone said:


> I know its all subjective, but im looking for a bottle of red wine that is $20-$30 (even better if its cheaper) for a friend who regularly reds...


I know that this is probably pushing the boundaries of the $30 range, however, if you want a -good- red that you can drink without food but with a good smoke, imo, you have to go for a Chateauneuf du Pape (which would mean looking in the French section , a Merlot (again, French preferrably) or perhaps a nice (slightly spicy) Barbera (in the Italian Section, anything over 3 years should be 'good').

If your going to be having wine with food, go for a nice Chianti or perhaps a Sangiovese with at least 3 years on it (giving it some legs). Both of these, I would look for in the Italian section of the wine shop.

Please understand, I am a european (scottish) first, so I tend to shy away from the 'new world' grapes, although I have had good experiences with some Californian Whites (guilty as charged  and Australian Red's (yeah, perverse I know, but, go figure).

If in doubt, stick with my mentor's advice; I never met a bottle of Merlot I didn't like.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I didn't see this one mentioned, but I really love Franciscan Cabernet for the price range. Here in Texas I pay about $23- at my local shop. I love mature Bordeaux's, so it's hard to find something I like from Cali, but the Franciscan does it for me  Bold yet buttery!!!!!!


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Greg Norman Shiraz.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I really like Gnarly Head Zinfandel. I am in no way a wine expert, and ran across this Zin by chance; however when I saw it on the wine list at a nice resteraunt the wife and I escaped to while her parents watched the kids it was a little affirming. At the resteraunt it was $25/bottle - At Cost Plus World Market it will run you 9 bucks..


----------

